# Sling Issues



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

While elk hunting today, we were walking pack to the vehicle, and my gun fell backwards.. My first thought was the sling somehow slipped off of my shoulder, but then I realized that I was holding the top end to the sling, but not my gun.. It ripped the Quick Detach bases out of my gun, and it left a big hole in the gun. I was trying to see what I could do to get it back in, but the screw came out clean, and stripped the stock! 

Any suggestions on what to do? Should I just get a bigger base, and screw it in with super glue (bigger to hold on to more, and super glue to hopefully stop it from happening again) or should I just fill it with a wood type putty stuff (not to sure what it's called) and just drill a hole, starting over? 

thanks guys! 
I want a sling for the deer hunt, so I probably wont have time to take it to a gunsmith (if necessary, I'm clueless on what to do!)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Wood or plastic stock?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

It's a wood stock, but it has a plastic type finish


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Refill the old hole with a wood filler, match the finish as best you can...then re-drill and re-mount the stud down the stock a ways to insure you are anchoring into good solid wood. Do not try and re-use the same hole. You might try and cover the repair with clear nail polish or I have use several thin coats of super glue. Best of course to have a professional do the repair if it is in your budget.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there any way to put a nut on the end of it inside the stock or a cotter pin in addition to rethreading it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Refill the old hole with a wood filler, match the finish as best you can...then re-drill and re-mount the stud down the stock a ways to insure you are anchoring into good solid wood. Do not try and re-use the same hole.


Agreed. But if you do decide to try and use the same hole, I would make sure and fill it first with a good epoxy or resin


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do not use wood filler. Refill the hole with JBWELD. Once its cured, drill into it and rethread. 


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy a new stud with machine screw threads instead of wood screw threads (2 or 3 bucks at Brownells or Midway). Cut a recess on the back side of the hole inside the barrel channel that gives you room for a nut. A spade bit in a drill press works well. The plastic stocks I’ve done were quite thick so I was able to make room for thin washer and a thinned nut. The fore stock on the only wood one I’ve repaired this way was thin. I used a nut that was only a few threads thick and no washer to keep from getting the underlying wood too thin. On the plastic stocks I just tightened the stud down with a little blue locktite. On the wood one I embedded the inside in epoxy. The stud will be too long, I cut it close while doing the rest of the fitting then finished with a Dremel.
Have you had a bipod on the gun? Just curious, I believe all the ones I’ve fixed got pulled off by bipods.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Do not use wood filler. Refill the hole with JBWELD. Once its cured, drill into it and rethread.
> 
> -DallanC


 :?: Just curious why you wouldnt use a filler Dallan? The only reason I could see not doing it would be if it was a high quality wood that you wanted to preserve the value. Or is there something I am missing? On previous projects where I have had holes strip out I have used an epoxy to fill the hole and then re-tapped it. Granted this was not on a rifle, but it worked exceptionally well.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When you use wood filler can you get another part of a turn out of a screw after its snug without the filler pulling out or crumbling? I’ve always avoided using it (for anything) simply because I don’t know how well it works.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> :?: Just curious why you wouldnt use a filler Dallan? The only reason I could see not doing it would be if it was a high quality wood that you wanted to preserve the value. Or is there something I am missing? On previous projects where I have had holes strip out I have used an epoxy to fill the hole and then re-tapped it. Granted this was not on a rifle, but it worked exceptionally well.


JBWeld is much much stronger than wood filler. I'd be worried about wood filler's strength failing over time as its not designed for tension applications. Epoxy is good too... its just that I find JBWeld to be the strongest stuff out there.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. I've never used JBWeld, so I wasn't sure what the appeal was


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

If you have enough depth and room on the inside of the stock I'd get a different type of stud and countersink a wider hole on the inside of your stock and add a washer and a nut. That way your stud isn't relying on the stud threads and sidewalls of the hole to hold the weight. The force is spread over a bigger area and I've never had one come out that way....unless of course you forget to lock-tite the nut. You could do the JBWeld first and redrill for even more strength.

EDIT - I just realized cooky suggested this...so +1 to his suggestion


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

JBWeld all the way! Pick some up at Walmart or any auto parts place.


----------

